# Bessacarr E795 Drawer unit storage?



## mel734 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, we bought our 795 a month ago and the handbook leaves a lot to be desired! Could anybody tell me if it is possible to stow the drawers which sit between the two rear bench seats when bed is made up as kingsize? I'm wondering whether there is a definite place rather than just putting at opposite end of van or should we leave them at home which seems to defeat their object? Thank you


----------



## tylerwoo (Jun 17, 2008)

hi mel
we have a 795 and just leave where it is and still have loads of room
andy


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Mel, we have the E795, and I am slightly confused by your question. Surely removing the drawers would still leave the framework in position anyway? I presume you didn't intend moving the whole unit.

As per the previous response, we find that a very good-sized bed can be made with the drawer unit in place.

Regards, David


----------



## mel734 (Mar 20, 2012)

*795 drawers*

Thanks both, we have spare bench and back cushions which can go into the space that the drawer unit is in now (in centre with bench seats running away either side). Because of that we were looking at all of the configurations we could have the beds in and I can see your point about having a good size bed even with the drawers there! I was looking at it in terms of that the drawers are on a frame so the whole unit must 'stow' somewhere if you have them with but want to make the rear bed up to its fullest size? 
Maybe I'm being a bit too picky and wanting a solution for everything. If we were on a trip with the family I'd leave them at home as a U shaped lounge would be better suited but if it's just me and OH I'd take. 
Is it common for motorhome designers to produce a flexible living area which means you have to leave bits at home rather than designing stwoage?


----------



## will22 (Apr 12, 2013)

Can you tell me where you got your spare cushions from, I'm looking for some in green/beige for E795 2005. Has anyone got some !! Any help would be great.

Will


----------



## mel734 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry Will they came with it when we bought it
Mel


----------

